# Diamondback Ridgerunner



## Callahooney1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Back in 84 I bought a black Diamondback Ridgerunner that was a super fun bike to ride, but a couple yrs later was stolen. I'd like to find another 18" Black Diamondback Ridgerunner frame & fork, or complete bike.  Anyone out there have one to sell or has a lead ?


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 14, 2018)

There may be someone here with a lead but you might also try here: https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ MTBR is a site specializing in mountain bikes so you may reach more MTB enthusiasts who might have your vintage bike there. Just a thought.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 14, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> There may be someone here with a lead but you might also try here: https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ MTBR is a site specializing in mountain bikes so you may reach more MTB enthusiasts who might have your vintage bike there. Just a thought.



Thanks for the tip.  Woll check it out.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 14, 2018)

.....


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Bikerider007 said:


> .....



Could you send me a pic


----------



## 69tr6r (Apr 29, 2020)

I know this post is old, but I have a very nice 1982 Ridgerunner for sale, 18" frame.  Let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Could you send me pics


----------



## 69tr6r (Apr 29, 2020)

The bike no longer hangs on the wall so I'll have to get it outside to take some better pictures.  I've owned it for about 5 years, bought from original owner.  I replaced the spokes with new SS ones, a common problem with these bikes is rusty spokes.  Bike is original except for seat and tires.


----------



## 69tr6r (May 4, 2020)

Some pics I took this weekend.


----------



## 69tr6r (May 4, 2020)

I have another Ridge Runner, that is more of a rider.  So I took a few pics of that one too.


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 4, 2020)

Very cool.  I'm partial to the black one, because that's the one I bought brand new when I was 19. However the only difference was the dealer installed Ist gen Deore XT components on mine, which cost me more than the stock Ridgerunner. He installed XT derailleurs, shifters, crank set, hubs on mine.  I remember the other Ridge Runners he had in stock came with stock sun tour components.  Mine was higher end than the the stock Suntour set up.  I dig them both, but more so the black.


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing those pics with me. I really appreciate it


----------



## 69tr6r (May 4, 2020)

Callahooney1 said:


> Very cool.  I'm partial to the black one, because that's the one I bought brand new when I was 19. However the only difference was the dealer installed Ist gen Deore XT components on mine, which cost me more than the stock Ridgerunner. He installed XT derailleurs, shifters, crank set, hubs on mine.  I remember the other Ridge Runners he had in stock came with stock sun tour components.  Mine was higher end than the the stock Suntour set up.  I dig them both, but more so the black.




Wow, didn't know they had XT back then.  I am partial to the black one as well.  It was the first MTB I had seen before, and my BMX bike was a Diamondback Turbo, which looked very similar in the black with a lot of polished silver components.


----------



## 57 spit (Jun 17, 2020)

My first MB too. 1984 in Black. stolen in 96. Loved that bike.


----------



## Krimes77 (Dec 15, 2020)

Callahooney1 said:


> Back in 84 I bought a black Diamondback Ridgerunner that was a super fun bike to ride, but a couple yrs later was stolen. I'd like to find another 18" Black Diamondback Ridgerunner frame & fork, or complete bike.  Anyone out there have one to sell or has a lead ?  View attachment 901202



Are you still looking for a diamondback ridge runner. I have a complete one.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, can you send me some pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2020)

These things make such good off road touring bikes.


----------



## StuckInPark (Apr 26, 2021)

They don't show up very often, but here is an 83 that recently came my way. Definitely sporting some "patina", but still wearing most of her original bits.


----------



## StuckInPark (May 10, 2021)

Found Another one that actually fits me...22" from 1983.


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 10, 2021)

Wow, can't believe you found another one. That's cool.


----------



## StuckInPark (May 10, 2021)

Crazy. Haven't seen one in 20 years, then 2 in two weeks.


----------

